# jar quilts



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Just checking in to see if anyone has finished their jar quilt from the swap. I got one finished and it took first place at the county fair. I wish I knew how to post pics so you all could see it. I liked how it turned out so well that I'm going to make a second one. 

I'm so glad that we did this swap!

Soooo....did you get yours done????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Terri - go to the swaps forum and look into the 50's quilt swap, last page -there are instructions there about how to size and post a photo here.

Cause we'd love to see your quilt, I just have the fabrics so far.

Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Terri - go to the swaps forum and look into the 50's quilt swap, last page -there are instructions there about how to size and post a photo here.
> 
> Cause we'd love to see your quilt, I just have the fabrics so far.
> 
> Angie


Or, snail mail it a photo to one of us so we can post it.

I want to see it!

Congratulations!


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes I want to see it as well e mail a pic To [email protected] thanks will post it here


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

There is a sticky in the computer forum about how to post pictures:
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=153144


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

sounds like we ALL want to see a picture!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love the pillow, but you did so good on the quilt! I love the touches of lace that you put on it for doilies.

Very very good.

Angie


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

love it it is really pretty love all the little homey touches of lace added in


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the help about posting pics but I need more help than that! It's awful to say but I still don't know how to even get the pics from my camera to the pc  

My friend's son put these on for me(thanks, Nathan!) and he even volunteered to show me how to do it some weekend.

The pillow also won first place and it's kind of hard to tell from the pics but the fabric is folded and dimentional to make the flowers.

The next jar quilt is going to have an appliqued cat sitting on one of the shelves and I'm not sure what else.(this one has appliqued potatoes and a pumpkin) Those are actual doilies on the shelves and some of the jars have fabric sticking out of the rims like when a jar is dressed up for a gift.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I LOVE it!!!!

My jar quilt is number 4 on the list right now.. **sigh**

#1 red white & blue for 11 yr old son (top done should finish this week)
#2 Flannel swap quilt for 7 yr old son. Gonna do it Biscuit style. (have fabric from the swap)
#3 denim / yellow flannel quilt for our master bedroom (have denim cut need to find the right flannel)

#4 JAR QUILT!!! Need to find good wood grain for shelves.

#5 T-shirt quilt for my sister (LAST years promised Christmas gift )


so many quilts to do ... so little time lol


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The pillow and quilt are absolutely gorgeous! WOW! You deserved to win for sure!
Did you sew the doilies down or leave them loose??? I now have an idea for several I have that have damage to one place or another, rendering them useless as a doilie, but, would work great on a quilt!
ok, I have guilt now.  I will sign off and go to the sewing room.
My projects are behind too Txcloverangel. 
Finishing up the Amish Quilt for son and new dil
promised youngest son a jean quilt last christmas
3, count em 3, antique tops need to be backed and finished
purple quilt top needs back and quilting before DD drools all over it and ruins it. (lol!)

And then there are the stacks and stacks and stacks of boxes of material crying to me daily to be made into something useful.......

ok, feeling a little lazy right now, need to get to work!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Those are both wonderful. You did a great job!

I have been wanting to start a quilt for a while now and I think the jar quilt is just the thing to get me started!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

BOth are beautiful, but the pillow is fantastic! What awesome work you did on them!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't sewn at all since we did the jar quilt swap!  My oldest son and family fell on hard times and have been living with me so my sewing room went to the little granddaughter. My son has an interview at the new prison in a neighboring town (as a corrections officer) so if he gets the job, I will hopefully have my house AND sewing room back to myself by next spring or summer!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for your kind words.

The doilies were left loose to hang over the shelves, just like they would on a real shelf.

txCloverAngel-one of the good things about having a fabric shop-I just went and pulled the wood grain off the shelf  . It's a little hard to tell from the pic but a wood grain is what borders the quilt. I made it to fit my pantry door and wanted the edge to look like a door frame.

I really enjoyed this swap and making the quilt. I was afraid I wouldn't have enough different fabrics for the jars to make it the size I wanted and after I started planning it I knew I was going to be able to do 2.

So, thanks go out to all of the ladies that swapped and helped to make this quilt possible.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Oooh hanging it on the pantry door.... Brilliant!!!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I LOVE IT!! I want to make one!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Gorgeous! I have to admit I'm still a little nervous about this jar quilt thing. I actually considered just using the swap fabric in squares for a scrappy type quilt; it'd still be fun, with all the foods. I'm not that good of a quilter. There are just so many different fabrics from that swap! 

Anyway...like others have said, it's not my top priority. I have two more fleece quilts to make for a church fundraiser...then Christmas gifts...I have to make curtains for our RV and our bedroom, and I'd also like to do something with those crazy quilt blocks!


----------



## lsulenes (Dec 19, 2006)

WOW. I have my wood grain bought and it is sitting there waiting for me to have time to work with it. I'm so glad you posted because it helps me to visualize what I would like for mine. Your quilt looks absolutely awesome. I knew once put together that these quilts would be gorgeous. 

I was so excited because as I looked at your quilt, I realized that the jar in the top right-hand corner came from my 3 materials and it looks so "in place" with all the others. Every chance I get, I have shared my new found swap passion with others as I show-off each new set of blocks, but my private pride and joy is the stash of jar swap blocks. As some may have read before, I live in a very small house (700 sq ft) with my husband and 3 children (14, 16, & almost 18) and I don't have room to do much, but I look forward to the day that I can spread out and have fun working projects.

~Lisa~


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh how pretty that quilt is! I wished I had been participating in the swaps when ya'll did it.....it would take forever and a day to collect enough little pieces to make it without the swap. :Bawling:


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is so pretty. You should send pics to that quilt show on HGTV. I'll bet they'd be interested. It's truely a work of art.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

ABSOLUTLEY Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was wondering what a jar quilt was when I saw the thread. How cool I want to make one! Never made a quilt before except helping my mom with one and only one, 30 or so years ago. That is my kind of stuff! I love it. I know I should know but new to all of this, how did you find all the differant materials that had food on it? I know I need to do alot of pratice before I can dive into something like that but, WOW.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Most of the material I found was online. Only found one piece of the apples at a local shop. Sure was fun to look! 
I need to put my jar quilt together. Almost done with the Amish quilt, finishing up the quilting, then bind it and done.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I like the golden yellow for your background color.
It really is beautiful!

How is it "quilted"? 
By hand?
By machine?

I remember your Mom and DD doing a couple of the swaps in the past. Did they get involved with helping you with this quilt?


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Would you mind if I shared your photo with HGTV quilt show? I think so many people would be inspired by your work.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Terri, that quilt is really beautiful !!!!
I Love all the colorful jars, and the dollies make it look just like a pantry.
You really did a great job !!!
bopeep


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines-I machine quilted it (quickly) around each jar and lid and along the shelves. Not the best job but I wanted to get it done to enter in the festival.
(no, mom and dd didn't didn't help with this one)

Sancraft-sure you can share it-but only if you give us a link so that we can look at all the other quilts  

Thanks again for all the nice words, you all are so kind.

There was such interest in this kind of project when my customers saw this quilt that I scrounged fabric from all over to put together the fabric so that they could make one also. If anyone here would like, I do have some fabric kits left(not many). There are 27 different realistic food fabrics cut into 6x9 sqs and you can get 2 jars from each square.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Terri,
I've sent a pm. I've never posted in this forum, only Melissa's but have been admiring your quilt picture. If you have any of your kits left, I'd be interested in one. Thanks!


----------

